# Seiko 6139 Balance Bridge Jewel unit



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Before i order a second hand balance bridge from abroad i was wondering if anyone has the upper jewel setting in the balance bridge for a seiko 6139/6138 , i dropped the movement and it pinged off with the clip in the ether!!!!

Thanks in advance.


----------

